# VG Hero Tournament Match 15 of 16: Nathan Drake vs. Captain Martin Walker



## Mael (May 17, 2013)

*NATHAN DRAKE*


*VS.*

*CAPTAIN MARTIN WALKER*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> There is no difference between what is right and what is necessary.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 17, 2013)

Some fans like to joke that the events of the Uncharted series is actually Walker, after inevitably being court-martialed and/or institutionalized living out an idealized fantasy where he sees Nate as the hero he wanted to be.


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2013)

Drake realized that if he didn't get himself together, he'd become Captain Walker, so he changed his attitude.

EDIT: Turns out IG(aming)RL he didn't and Dubai still paid for it.


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Some fans like to joke that the events of the Uncharted series is actually Walker, after inevitably being court-martialed and/or institutionalized living out an idealized fantasy where he sees Nate as the hero he wanted to be.



Don't be ridiculous. _Everyone_ knows Nathan Drake isn't his real name. Everyone also knows The Last of Us is set a little over twenty years after 2013, when Uncharted 3 is set in 2011. _Obviously_ Joel is fifty-something year old Drake.


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Don't be ridiculous. _Everyone_ knows Nathan Drake isn't his real name. Everyone also knows The Last of Us is set a little over twenty years after 2013, when Uncharted 3 is set in 2011. _Obviously_ Joel is fifty-something year old Drake.



Impossible.  For starters, no Nolan North influence.  Second, nobody wants to be in Mushroom Zombies A-Go-Go, especially someone as poetic as Martin Walker!


----------

